# My a3 1.8t



## Cokevag (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi i george from chile and this is my project 
A3 1.8t 2002
K03s
Inlet sanco 
Hose kit turbo samco 
Dv 007
Repro upsolute
Exaust 3"
Regulator fuel 4bar
Intake and filter kn 
Boost gauge defi 
Suspencion fk
Intercooler 

This is the project. I wait for your coments thanks!


----------



## JuanC_Raigoza (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello George. Congratulation for your car. Nice project an awesome car. How many whps do you get.? Im from Colombia and a i get an Audi A3 1.8T 8L MkI. Where did you buy that inlet? I dont know this brand

Un saludo especial y cuéntanos que tienes en mente para continuar el proyecto

Enviado desde mi GT-I9500 mediante Tapatalk


----------

